# Hannah (11) - Second TPLO & Recovery



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought I'd start a separate thread to chronicle my 11 year old senior's second TPLO. Her diagnosis is 65+ pages deep in the other thread. I plan to keep the thread updated to document this process for anyone in the future 

A little background - Hannah originally tore her left ACL in May 2009 (age 8). It was a long, slow recovery - admittedly I was very cautious with her. At the time, the Dr said that she might tear the other one; if so, it would probably happen within 2 years. Well, we made it 3 years. Since the initial TPLO, she has been diagnosed with cancer (soft tissue sarcoma) and also been in treatment for a variety of issues (see link above). In the last year, she's had better quality of life than she's had in years and she's not ready to give up. We had a long, frank talk with the Dr and he agreed, saying he wouldn't hesitate with surgery if it was his dog. 

She had surgery 3 days ago. The operation went well and she came home the next day. She is technically to be confined in a 6x8 area, but she's staying in the den. It has carpet and will prevent her from slipping. There's really not that much room to "run around" and all told, the open area is not much more than 6x8. She's been wearing a chest harness and had a belly band beneath her since she came home. They make a world of difference when helping her up, moving her, and also in supporting her when works to sit/lay down. 

Our first night home was rough. She was very disoriented from the anesthesia, couldn't seem to remember how to eat, and had difficulty drinking on her own. She came home with a fair amount of medicine (antibiotics, pain medication, plus her usual meds for allergies, heart issues, and thyroid condition) and needed to have food on her stomach for some of them. I used a mashed combination of dry kibble (soaked in water) and canned food, then placed tiny amounts in her mouth waiting for her to swallow. To get more fluids in her, I moistened a paper towel and squeezed bits of it onto the side of her mouth (while she was laying down), letting her swallow what she could. I'm also icing down her surgical site and rotating her position to help with soreness/pressure every few hours. She didn't seem to be pained by laying on the right (surgery) side although it is difficult for her to sit/lay down.

Yesterday (2 days post surgery) was better. It started out rough, she threw up in the wee hours of the morning, but after that, she was eager to go to the bathroom (!). For the most part, she is dragging the surgery leg. Occasionally she will cycle it as if she's walking, but when she stops to go to the bathroom, her toes are turned under. Otherwise, she was much more alert, but obviously hurting some. She began drinking on her own (!), but was not interested in eating for most of the day, so I repeated the mashed combo from the previous day. By dinner time, she was alert enough that I realized she was looking toward the kitchen (where she normally eats/drinks). With some effort, she's now happily and heartily eating in her normal spot in the kitchen while being supported in a standing position. 

Here's how she looked yesterday afternoon


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you so much for starting a new thread about Hannah. She looks great! I like the harness helper. We used a hand towel with straps I sewed on it and it was a hassle getting it in position. I like the idea of the harness that stays on.

We're 8 months out from Penny's tplo and of course hoping she beats the odds on the second one!

Glad to hear your girl is doing better today. We wish her an uneventful recovery and some down time for you!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! Penny was such an inspiration when thinking about Hannah having a second TPLO surgery at her senior age.  I'm just glad that we've got 1 step in the house so Hannah doesn't head down a flight of stairs like I remember Penny doing 

I'm sure hopeful for Penny beating the odds too! No doubt, Hannah's long history of steroid use to allergy control contributed to the weakened ligaments and her height (knee angles) didn't help either (at least according to the Dr ).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Waht a pretty sweet girl Hannah is.

I've never had a dog have TPLO so no advice, but you are in my thoughts and prayers.
Give Hannah some kisses for me please!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing Hannah a successful, uneventful recovery. Belly rubs to the pretty girl!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You and Hannah are such troopers! In a few weeks she'll be better than new. 

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Hannah is definitely in our thoughts and prayers. So glad she is improving! Can't imagine how scarey it was to get her through this surgery with the long road you've already been on with her. She looks very good!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw such a sweet baby


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for starting this new thread, it could be very useful for others with same problems. Wishing Hannah fully and speedy recovery. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for peaceful and pain free time. Hugs to sweet, brave, beautiful Hannah.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update!
Has the vet given you extension exercises to start, to strengthen her muscles and increase muscle mass? That is very important, as you might remember from the first TPLO.
Toby is almost 8 months post TPLO and he is doing great on that leg and built up a lot of muscle mass. The same on the opposite leg were he had FHO. He had a check-up on Wednesday with the surgeon and the surgeon was very pleased with Toby's progress. He jus commented on how Toby's fur has not fully regrown yet, but that will come too, lol. 
Good luck to Hannah!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ah, sweet precious Hannah, she looks great. 

I hope her recovery goes well and quickly. I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It's good to see that Hannah is on the path to recovery once again. She looks like a happy girl! For sure she is a very, very lucky dog to have you caring for her as you do.

Hugs and prayers for Hannah and for you,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Yesterday was a good day, although I think she's really tired from all the people/car watching yesterday.  She was even a little slow to eat this morning which is unusual. I'll keep an eye on her today and we'll try to keep things a bit quieter. 

I also have cut her food rations down a little since she's not as active. She's probably getting a few more pieces of kibble as treats, but overall, she's been cut. 



cgriffin said:


> Thanks for the update!
> Has the vet given you extension exercises to start, to strengthen her muscles and increase muscle mass? That is very important, as you might remember from the first TPLO.
> Toby is almost 8 months post TPLO and he is doing great on that leg and built up a lot of muscle mass. The same on the opposite leg were he had FHO. He had a check-up on Wednesday with the surgeon and the surgeon was very pleased with Toby's progress. He jus commented on how Toby's fur has not fully regrown yet, but that will come too, lol.
> Good luck to Hannah!


Yes they did  Starting today, I'm to cycle her leg around (like she's riding a bike) and I'm also to "tickle" the bottom of her feet a few times a day to get her to draw the leg up on her own. I'm thinking of doing it to the other leg as well, it certainly won't hurt. General passive range of motion stuff. She definitely needs to keep the muscle mass she has and build more. 

Is this the sort of exercise Toby did? I'm hopeful that they'll rx a few sessions of water therapy which I "think" she'll be ok with, but would love to try. 

I'm glad to hear Toby's doing so well 8 months out! Yep - that fur will come back with time. Right now I'm covering Hannah's leg/rear with a small towel when we're outside lounging to prevent gnats from getting on her. If I remember correctly from the first TPLO, she got her fuzz back first and the feathering was last.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you!
Yes, with Toby it also was kind of like riding a bike. He really did not care for it too much, lol. The icing is also very important, but you are already doing that. 
I would think that once the sutures are out, hydro therapy as in swimming or underwater treadmill would be a good idea. 
I did not have the luxury of having a rehab facility around here that offered it this past winter. But we managed and he has a lot of muscle mass. But, I will also start taking him into the pool with me now. 
Good luck to your girl!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, Hannah. We're thinking about you, young lady. You're getting better every hour. Enjoy the AC and TLC  Before you know it you'll be feeling great. The thunderstorms will be over for the year and you can run around outside in really nice temperatures with the wind in your face lovin' every minute of it. You're a lucky girl to have a mom who dotes on you like she does. Everyone should be so lucky


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

*4 days post surgery*

We're 4 days out from surgery and it's the little things you notice. When we're on hard surfaces (driveway, etc), she's doing a good job of keeping her toes upright the majority of the time. In the grass it's hit or miss, but we're celebrating the progress. 

Today began the passive range of motion (PROM) or bicycling exercises. We got a few sessions in today and will build up from here. I'm still icing her leg to help with swelling. Although, she has a fair amount of fluid pooling around her ankle. I know it's painful because when doing the exercises, I initially planned to hold that area for support, but the moment I touched it, she winced and began licking my hands. With time and exercises, I hope she'll start to reabsorb it in the next few days. 

Today we spent less time people watching and more time sleeping - - even I took a nap (!)  Our cat has been incredibly patient and concerned these last few days. (He is so devoted to Hannah) He's currently asleep on my feet, but I'm officially cold from the A/C (Hannah's less restless when it's on), that it's ok for now. 

Hannah's spirit is still high and she's making demands! :uhoh: Our "quick trip" out for bathroom breaks has turned into a meandering journey with a few steps, then stopping to take in the scenery - a few more steps, stop, and repeat. :doh: She's figured out I can't "pull" her and she's taking full advantage of it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending hugs and prayers for Hannah. Great 4th day report.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You and your girl have been through SO much! I am sending all my positive wishes for a very speedy and strong recovery.

Happy to hear it is going well. It is definitely worth celebrating the little steps along the way!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad that Hannah is doing so well.
The swelling around the ankle will take a while to go away, Toby had that also. 
Wishing Hannah a continued full recovery!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope today was a good day too and tomorrow is going to be even better. Hugs to sweet Hannah.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

News Alert!  

Earlier yesterday, I noticed she was putting more and more weight on the surgery leg. She also is sometimes able to roll from one side to the other. (Wow! She's progressing much faster with this surgery than the last time) But, I caught her licking the outside of her leg (shaved area) and had to have a talk with her about bringing out the cone.  She also had one visitor yesterday. He's very calm and I knew he would work with me to make sure she was careful. Ah, she was SO excited for the quick visit - it lifted her mood even higher!

In the afternoon storms started rolling through. Hannah was asleep for the first few rumbles, so I left the room for "just a minute" and returned to find she'd walked about 8 feet on her own :doh: and was in total panic. I didn't realize storms were headed in, so I couldn't get the Thundershirt on her in time. During the storm, she (with support) went from room to room looking for a place to hide. She finally settled down, but by that point had done more than enough "bicycle" exercises for the rest of the day. 

Last night after her dinner, she wanted to lay on the carpet instead of her bed. I left the room to wash her dishes, but, before I started, heard a noise. I peeked back in on her and she was rubbing her face on the floor (wiping her mouth - the normal post meal activity). She used both back legs to push along the floor, then rolled onto her back, kicked her feet in the air a bit, and finally rolled to the other side to repeat - again, probably better bicycle exercises than our sessions. 

We woke up to more thunderstorms, but it's changed to rain now - - so, she's curled up asleep on her bed. I'd like to take a small nap too 

Thank you for the continued good thoughts - I'm stunned at how well she's recovering and it just reinforces that I made the right decision for her.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Terrific report all in all!  No doubt a big load has been lifted off of your mind.

I tried a new thing last night during the thunderstorms. Don't know why I never thought of it before, but my wife happened to have a bag of cotton balls out, so I put cotton balls in Andy and Katie's ears when the thunderstorms rolled through. Both wearing their ThunderShirts. They both did a lot better. Mostly laid there resting, when they'd usually be going nuts trying to crawl under anything they can.

You made my day reading about Hannah's sterling recovery. Thanks!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

So glad to hear things are going well for you both. Jazz just hit 16 weeks after her first and finger's crossed only TPLO. Sounds like you've got a handle on everything.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad it is good report. Sending more prayers for speedy recovery.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

A bit slower day for us today (Monday). I think she was probably sore from all the movement yesterday. She was stiff on the surgery leg and exhibited the classic "toe tapping" that usually follows surgery while standing still today. She also spent most of her time laying on the non-surgery leg - just seemed stiff. Baby steps 

Danny - thanks for the tip about the cotton balls - we'll give them a shot!

sdain31y - Congratulations on hitting the 16 week mark with Jazz! I hope it's her only one too  I read through your thread - I can't imagine doing this with another dog in the house! I had not seen the Top Dog rehab booklet that you and cgriffin used - it looks great


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hubbub,

I can't be 100% sure it was the cotton balls that did the trick, but I can tell you when Daisy went deaf at 17, her final year she'd just ZZZZZZZZzzzz through thunderstorms. Previous to that she'd pant and vibrate during storms. All that ended when her hearing went.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi, just saw this thread. I'm sending you guys lots of good wishes for continued recovery.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad Hannah is progressing nicely. Toby had good days and worse days as well, it happens, especially when they overdo it. 
Watch out for week 3 and 4, seems like they take a downward spiral at times, getting more sore again. But this too shall pass. 

I am hoping Toby won't have to have TPLO on the other knee eventually. That is the leg were he had the FHO.

Wishing Hannah a continued speedy and full recovery!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So glad to hear she's doing so well. It's a totally nerve-wracking time for the parents, tho. 

Penny was confined to a 6x8 rug in the family room with her bed and food/water bowls. That did well for her.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hubbub I'm so glad to read that Hannah is doing so well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

More prayers on the way for speedy recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah*

praying for a speedy recovery for Hannah!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that Hubbub is doing so well. Keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope you had a good day.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

*9 days post surgery*

Hannah's energy is increasing by the truck-load! She's really tough to keep still - any noise is reason to start bouncing around - even though she's usually laying down. :no: 

She's pushing every limit possible (and with great enthusiasm) - everything from insisting on walking a bit further to the bathroom or taking the "scenic route" around the couch to get repositioned on her bed. We've moved our "lounging" area from the backyard to the driveway. It's nicely shaded, has fewer bugs, and she has the opportunity to see people and cars. 

A few days ago, the swelling finally left her leg and foot. She's more comfortable, so she's being more agreeable to her exercises. She's now using the leg (with the support of the belly band) properly 99% of the time - just the occasional stumble. She's also now keeps her "good leg" properly placed while standing (she had been using it directly under her body while testing the surgery leg out). 

We're using extreme energy by running the A/C so much. I'm usually quite warm and I've been covered up with blankets and pants! I just hope she doesn't think this is the new normal temp! :


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I'm usually quite warm and I've been covered up with blankets and pants! I just hope she doesn't think this is the new normal temp! :


You're such a good mom  Have you thought about a small fan to gently blow on her like a Hawaiian breeze?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hannah girl. You must be feeling so much better. Great news


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

dborgers said:


> You're such a good mom  Have you thought about a small fan to gently blow on her like a Hawaiian breeze?


Thanks for the suggestion.  Actually, we've got several Hawaiian breezes going through the house (in addition to the ceiling fans). Two in the room she's staying in. Even outside, she lays in front of the fan too! 

She normally hangs out in front of the return vent in our front room which also affords her a view outside. Her second favorite spot is laying on the bathroom's tile floor in the summer. Both those areas are off limits currently, so we're just supporting the local power company.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hubbub

Now I'm 100% convinced Hannah and Andy are kin. I mean, they look alike, are about the same age, are from the same area, and are nuts about fans and air vents. What more proof do we need? LOL


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to read Hannah is continuing to feel better. You and Hannah are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you both. Hope you both have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hannah girl--keep on pushing those limits and testing your Mom's parental skills! Enjoy those breezes and air vents! Hugs, Toby, aka/the Tobynator!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am happy to hear that Hannah is feeling better and getting her spunk back, lol.
Toby's favorite spot is also on the AC vent by the front door or in front of the AC vent in the kitchen.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Such good news that Hannah is feeling better!! Hope she continues to do well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So nice to read you have all angels covered, no surprise but still nice to read. So much love and care will put Hannah back on a track pretty soon. I wish you have wonderful weekend.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

it makes my heart sing to read that Hannah is doing so well! She is a very lucky girl to have your love and support through all that she has been through.

There are several threads about "cool beds" and lots of people say their dogs love them. Heres a pointer to a recent one: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...115710-opinions-cool-beds-cool-bed-111-a.html. Would something like that help Hannah and maybe let you keep the house warmer so you aren't freezing? 

Miss Hannah, you just keep right on showing everyone that your Golden spirit is stronger than anyone has imagined!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to read that Hannah is continuing to do well, she's such a sweet little girl


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for the reference to the thread on the cool beds! It answered nearly every question I've had about them. I looked the Kuranda beds last year, but Hannah regularly hangs her hed over the side of the bed when she sleeps! :bowl: So, the cool bed might be a better option  



GoldensGirl said:


> Miss Hannah, you just keep right on showing everyone that your Golden spirit is stronger than anyone has imagined!


^^^^YES - This!^^^^

Reading it made me teary at work just now


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

*2 week recheck*

We had our 2 week recheck today. Things went pretty well. The Dr said he leg "felt" great and he was pleased with her use of it. The not so good part was after they removed the staples/stitches - a small section did not heal well. It looks like the skin in this area was overlapping instead of meeting a flush edge, so, there's a "gap" in the skin and it's just not healed. He asked me to watch it carefully for the next week and let them know if it doesn't improve. *Sigh* I guess we were due for a bump. Basically though, we'll keep everything the same until our next appt - oh, except cut the belly band out. He said for us to just stop using it, but we're going to reduce it's use over the next week (mainly using it as a safety net). 

She seemed more sore today, no doubt in part to the appt today. Plus, a HUGE storm rolled through early yesterday evening and we lost power almost immediately. Hannah probably walked a mile while pacing around. It came up so quickly and the winds were intense (60-70+ mph). Fortunately, it was just yard debris for us, but others had trees down, etc. 

The power was on intermittently through today (as they repair they will often take houses back "down" and then tie more "on" before bringing them up), but seems to be "on" now. Thank goodness!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hubbub you definitely are not due for a bump. Hannah has had more than her fair share of bumps, poor little dear. But she sounds like she's doing pretty good I hope the incision heals 

And thunderstorms too!!! (Danny, Hannah needs a new sign to keep the thunderstorms away....quick)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm going to have to make you a roof sized "No Thunderstorms!!" sign.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad you had a good check-up, sorry for the bump that did not heal. Toby had a little spot on his knee where the sutures where a bit tight and there was tension. It took a bit longer to heal up also. 
Wishing Hannah continued speedy recovery!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry about the bump in the road but I hope it heals soon. Also sorry about those thunderstorms that keep popping up where you are! I hope Hannah continues with a good recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah*

Glad that Hannah had a good check-up, but sorry for the bump!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that Hannah had a good checkup, hope the thunderstorms ease soon for her too!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope Hannah is having a good day....keeping her in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping Hannah in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hubbub

I had an idea a few years ago that could save countless homes and buildings:

An inflatable mobile home with the words "TORNADOES ARE SISSIES" written on top.

You place it as far from your home as possible when tornadoes are in the area.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sending Hannah some


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hannah I see Danny has more ideas for keeping bad storms away from your house........ ....Can't view the video though


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's our gal doing? Hope she's recovering OK and enjoying all the fans and AC


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

So glad to hear Hannah is doing well. Sending her hugs and kisses and hopes of a speedy recovery.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

*25 days post surgery*

This recovery has been much different for Hannah than the first TPLO. I've probably said that before, but it's stunning the difference. 

We're 3 1/2 weeks out from surgery and she's doing fantastic. Her spirit is bright and she's determined to literally bouncing everywhere - at the fastest speed possible! :doh: 

I'm still using the belly band for safety as she goes up and down the step, but I think I'm using it more to slow her down  She's doing pretty well with potty breaks and even better with getting up and down, rolling over, and general walking. 

The end of the week brought higher temperatures, so I'm allowing her a bit more access to move in the house. She's tired of sporting the windblown look (from the fans) and is much happier laying directly in front of the return vent and sneaking looks out the door while grumbling at any creature that dares to venture out in the heat.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So great to hear that Hannah is doing so well. Wonderful news!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that Hannah is doing well, give her a big hug from us


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy for Hannah and you!! That is wonderful news that she is recovering so well!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great news! I am glad she is healing so well. Just keep her from jumping and running, and she will be fine!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad that is much better experience than the first time and Hannah is doing so well. Hugs to sweet Hannah.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How is our gal doing?


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

So wonderful to hear Hannah is slowly recovering and that you are doing well, look toward to hearing more good news x


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

We're almost 4 weeks out.... 

Hannah continues to do amazingly well - so well in fact, that we were able to travel to her oncology recheck during the week. It was just a physical as I didn't want them having to manipulate her too much to take the x-rays. 

The trip down was fairly uneventful, although there were extra stops so she could stretch her legs. By the time we left, she was so tired that she slept nearly the entire trip home. It was fortunate that she was so tired, as traffic snarled and trip was almost an hour longer than normal - but it was a safe one 

Here's the link to the onco update

I'm so glad we were able to make the trip. Hannah's 2 primary doctors (both residents) will be leaving, so it was the last time we'll see them. It was bittersweet - there were tears, thank yous, and more tears. I think Hannah even teared up some! : Hannah's life is infinitely better, due in large part to their efforts.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So glad to read Hannah's feeling so well. It's about time she caught a break from all the skin problems. With that leg healing up she'll be bounding around like nobody's business.

Thanks for the update


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Way to go sweet Hannah, life is too short to be vested. Hugs and prayers on your way.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hugs and Kisses to sweet Hannah!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So wonderful to hear such good news about sweet Hannah


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hanah*

So glad to hear Hannah is doing well!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

*6 weeks update*

Hi everyone :wave:
We've had a lot going on here and we're just trying to stay afloat during the madness. 

Hannah had her 6 week checkup this week. I'd been concerned because whenever we "worked" on stairs, she would only use her left leg to pull up to the next step. Of course, at the vet's office, she went up and down the stairs beautifully - on both legs! I couldn't believe that after expressing my concern, she climbed normally. Typical I guess... :bowl: 

Because she's 11 we're to increase exercise gradually over the next 6 weeks. She gets more freedom in the house and is to take longer walks each day. He said if we can fit in some hill and stair work that would be great too. She hasn't lost too much muscle - depending on where she is in 6 weeks, he might refer us to the rehab vet for more intensive therapy. I'm planning to ask for the referral anyway, so I can at least have a consultation and see what options are available for her, their costs, etc. 

Otherwise, she's doing pretty well. She walked almost a half mile yesterday and was totally spent! She was sniffing along after someone and had no intention of turning around - let's just say it was a s---l---o---w walk back home.  I didn't mind a bit because just over 6 weeks ago, she couldn't walk anywhere!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow half a mile......Way to go Hannah!!! Great to get such a good update


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that Hannah is doing well, yay!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's our girl  Go Hannah!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good update after 6 weeks. Do not mind slow, it gives you more time to enjoy with your Hannah. In today's busy life it is very hard to find the time to stop and smell a flower.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

So glad that Hannah is doing so well after her TPLO surgery. Samantha had it done this past April at age 5. It was rough for her so so glad your 11 year old golden is doing well! Hope things continue to go great for you guys!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy to read up on Hannah's progress!! Go Hannah!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah*

Wonderful news about Hannah!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am happy to hear that Hannah is doing well 6 weeks post op. Go Hannah, go Hannah! Lol,


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Checkin' in on Hannah, and very happy she's doing so well Any pics or videos you'd like to share?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I will take no news as good news. Hope Hannah is doing her very best.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

*8 weeks post surgery*

Thanks for checking in on us Andy and Buddy's Mom. 

Today marks 8 weeks since Hannah had surgery. I can hardly believe it. She's doing WONDERFULLY overall. It's so hot and humid she doesn't want to walk too much. By too much, I mean that it's difficult to get her to walk 1/5 of a mile (to the corner and back). We've had a couple of 1/2 mile walks, but that's it. However, she's moving very well - getting up and laying down with relative ease and is pretty "square" when sitting (not shifting her weight to the left side). She wants to run around, chase things, and be "unleashed" in the yard, but not yet - - I have noticed that the squirrels and chipmunks have reestablished residencies since she's been confined! : 

My current concern is that, over the last week, she's become less interested in eating her food - turning her head away at times even. Her medicine hasn't changed, so I can't blame that, but I'm concerned. She's eating 1/2 to 1 cup less than she was eating and sometimes still picks at it. I've spoken with the Dr who wants me to watch her, but isn't too concerned at this point. Unfortunately, because of all her allergies and GI issues - there's no "jazzing up" her food with additional things. I'm hoping it's just the heat, but I have added a 2nd pepcid to her medicines today to see if that helps. I don't know - her eyes just aren't as bright as they were a few weeks ago.

I'm sorry I haven't been as vigilant in posting, we've had some stressful things pop up and I'm working to fight off what I can and accept others for what they are. Also trying so very hard to keep the most positive attitude around Hannah because she's so in tune to and feeds off my emotions. 

Thank you all for being here with us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah*

I am so very happy to hear that Hannah is doing so well after her TPLO!!

Praying she starts to eat better!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Hannah is doing great. As for food, I hope it is just this hot weather. Sending positive vibes and prayers for you two. I hope the other things will just become minor issues so you do not have to worry about them.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

They do love to make us worry. :crossfing that her appetite perks up. But so glad to hear that her recovery is going so well. At 8 weeks we were allowed to start going to 5 minute walks...Hannah is doing very well for 8 weeks!

Would a bit of plain yogurt on her food be too jazzy for her?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I have noticed that the squirrels and chipmunks have reestablished residencies since she's been confined! :


LOL! Here's hoping her appetite picks up. Could she be cutting down because she isn't as active?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone  

Lunch and dinner were better received, so that's a step forward. 

I spilled part of the bag at lunch and Hannah quickly jumped in trying to "clean up" faster than me :doh: She only ate about 1/4 cup, but either she ate too quickly or it was too much food, because it reappeared a few minutes later. :yuck: She seemed no worse for it though and continued to check around for other pieces I might have overlooked. 



Karen519 said:


> I am so very happy to hear that Hannah is doing so well after her TPLO!!
> 
> Praying she starts to eat better!


Thank you so much! 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am glad Hannah is doing great. As for food, I hope it is just this hot weather. Sending positive vibes and prayers for you two. I hope the other things will just become minor issues so you do not have to worry about them.


Thank you - me too 



Penny's Mom said:


> They do love to make us worry. :crossfing that her appetite perks up. But so glad to hear that her recovery is going so well. At 8 weeks we were allowed to start going to 5 minute walks...Hannah is doing very well for 8 weeks!
> 
> Would a bit of plain yogurt on her food be too jazzy for her?


Boy do I worry! I agree she's doing fantastically for 8 weeks - it make me SO happy to see her. She's always been a slow walker - mainly because she stops to sniff EVERYTHING (!!!) - if we were restricted to 5 minute walks, we wouldn't make it off the driveway! : And unfortunately, yes, anything but her current food and treats (or slivers of ice) are off limits. Thank you for the suggestion though 



dborgers said:


> Here's hoping her appetite picks up. Could she be cutting down because she isn't as active?


Thanks - I wondered that too. I'm hopeful that it's either the lack of activity and/or the increased heat.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hannah Hannah--eat please!! Toby will be happy to show you how to scarf it down fast, then act as though you were never fed! 

I just found out that pepcid and other similar medications can interfere with cobalmin (B-12) levels in people, and presumably dogs. Is it possible she needs some B-12 supplementation in the form of an injection to perk her up and stimulate her appetite? It might be worth discussing with her vet. I know Toby's insatiable appetite is even worse on his cobalamin injection days and it's my understanding the injections increase appetites.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Hannah Hannah--eat please!! Toby will be happy to show you how to scarf it down fast, then act as though you were never fed!
> 
> I just found out that pepcid and other similar medications can interfere with cobalmin (B-12) levels in people, and presumably dogs. Is it possible she needs some B-12 supplementation in the form of an injection to perk her up and stimulate her appetite? It might be worth discussing with her vet. I know Toby's insatiable appetite is even worse on his cobalamin injection days and it's my understanding the injections increase appetites.


Poor Toby - I'm sure you all are just "starving" him!  Once I had to phone and ask the handyman to feed Hannah. He called back and said that she'd finished before he'd returned the measuring cup to the bag and described her as "faster than my shopvac!" LOL! I still laugh about it 

I appreciate the colbamin suggestion - I'll ask about it. He told me to give it a week unless she stopped eating. I had cut her food a bit post surgery (from 4 cups to 3.5 cups a day) and she didn't lose any weight over the last 8 weeks (probably due to inactivity). He's told me several times that she doesn't need to eat the amount indicated on the bag - I guess I'm just trying to figure out how much she should be eating. Some days she'll eat it with warm water or the canned slurry over it, other days, nope - she only wants it dry. :doh:

I should have said earlier that most of the time if she's hesitant to eat the food in her bowl, she WILL take treats. On some level I think the Dr might think she's trying to run the show.

In the meantime, I have started tracking how much she's eating and when and am going to alter our walking times to see if avoiding the heat helps.

Snack (and medicine) time just went a little better. We'd just come in from a short (slow) walk and, although she seemed interested in the food, it took her about 20 min to eat 1/2 cup. She'd eat, then go lay down, eat, go lay down. She seemed pretty pleased with herself for finishing, then wiped her mouth on the carpet and stretched out to nap. 

Please give Toby an extra treat for us - I'm sure he's got that hungry look in his eyes


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> She seemed pretty pleased with herself for finishing, then wiped her mouth on the carpet and stretched out to nap.


LOL!! We're so happy Hannah's doing so well! 

Phew is it hot or what? Andy highly recommends a little peach yogurt after walks ... if Hannah's allowed


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad that Hannah is doing well 8 weeks post-op and I hope her appetite and outlook on life will pick back up. 
Our pups do feel when we are stressed about something. Maybe she is picking up on that at times, even if you try to hide it? 
Anyway, good luck to precious Hannah!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Hannah. We're thinking about you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Hannah is doing well. Eat your food sweet girl.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope Hannah has been eating more.........eat up all that yummy food Hannah. It'll keep you strong


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

*9 weeks post surgery*

TPLO update - 9 weeks ago Hannah was going in for an elective surgery - and today she's doing great! She's still not walking too much (mainly due to the heat), but she'll break out in a run through the house without warning - my chasing her while scolding doesn't faze her. :doh: 

At home, on our 1 step, she's doesn't use the surgery leg to "climb" the step. I am hopeful that with time that will change and she'll feel confident enough to climb with both legs. She's still pushing for more freedom outside, but that farther on the horizon for her. 

Appetite update - The weekend seemed promising. She ate better on Friday and ok on Saturday, but has had an upset stomach and some diarrhea. Yesterday, I changed up her food and gave her a mix of her normal food (Royal Canin PR - dry and canned) and the "old" food that we use as treats (Purina HA) and she ate a little better. She wasn't interested in her "snack" last night though. I used the same mix this morning and she did eat which was a good step. It's seems like it's one good meal, one bad meal, then repeat - or maybe mix it up with 2 good meals, one bad meal. 

Last night I also decided to wait about 20 minutes after she ate to give her her meds. One, an antibiotic, has to be given with food so I'm wondering if it's upsetting her stomach. I'm waiting on a call from the Dr, to fill him in and get his thoughts. 

Thanks for hanging in there with us


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah*

Sounds like Hannah is doing really well.
Let us know that the Doctor thinkgs about the antibiotic.
Hannah is in my prayers!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad to hear that Hannah is recovering so nicely from TPLO.
Keeping my fingers crossed that her appetite will improve more and more!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

*spoke with the Dr*

I spoke with the Dr and he felt that it's likely the cephalexin since it's involving stomach upset as well. 

He did ask me to take her temperature in case something else is going on. I hope that I'll be able to stop off on the way home to pick up a thermometer (one the things missing from her first aid kit :doh: ). I've never taken her temp before so this *should* be interesting. If her temp isn't normal, then something's wrong and we'll address it. Provided her temp is normal, we'll observe a few more days and then change antibiotics (as she's had lesions within the last week). 

Also, assuming her temperature is normal, I'll continue to give her the mix of food and administer the antibiotic 15-20 minutes after feeding and see if it helps. He said he hoped he wouldn't hear from me until Friday. :crossfing 

Thank you all for the support - we appreciate it SO much.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Hannah and hope that she's soon feeling a little better and her temperature is okay!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Hoping your girl continues to get better and her appetite improves. I know it's difficult when they aren't feeling well. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

*So far SOOO good*

I'm cautiously optimistic that we're headed out of the woods with the listlessness, upset stomach, poor eating, etc... 

She's had 6 meals between yesterday and today that she's finished with GUSTO! Hooray - I even caught her doing a happy back dance this morning! 

She *was* put out each time I've taken her temperature, but it's been within normal range (101 each time).

Thank you for the continued good wishing and eating encouragement!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic that we're headed out of the woods with the listlessness, upset stomach, poor eating, etc...
> 
> She's had 6 meals between yesterday and today that she's finished with GUSTO! Hooray - I even caught her doing a happy back dance this morning!
> 
> ...


Praying that Hannah keeps EATING with gusto and that her temp remains normal! The Happy Back Dance is a GOOD SIGN!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great news! I hope Hannah keeps up the eating and feeling great!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> She's had 6 meals between yesterday and today that she's finished with GUSTO! Hooray - I even caught her doing a happy back dance this morning!


Yeah!!! Keep on happy dancing, Hannah


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Hannah. Just thinking of you girl  I hear you're recovering nicely. Have fun!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*



dborgers said:


> Yeah!!! Keep on happy dancing, Hannah


Hannah: So VERY GLAD to hear this!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Hannah,

Hope you're having fun and feeling well. How's your leg doing?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

*12 week update and it's GOOD news!*

Hannah had her 12 week checkup this week and the doctor declared her 80% back to normal. Essentially, over the next three months, the bone will continue to strengthen and her muscle tone will continue to improve. So, for three months, we'll still work at taking it easy and she likely won't be off leash in the yard until the tail end of the three months. Combine the fact that the yard has too many dips and holes with the fact that so many squirrels and chipmunks have reestablished residency and I can't risk her taking off in a run - which she would. 

He said he wished all his patients recovered as well as she did (especially at 11!) and before I could thank him again, he thanked me for taking good care of her and added that "she's got a lot of life left in her" which made me almost start crying.

He did provide the info for the rehab vet if I'd like to talk to her and I hope to work on that over the next week or so. 

I want to thank each of you again for the support, posts, messages, thoughts, prayers, candles, etc for Hannah and I. It may seem a small gesture, but means the world to us.  I'm having GRF withdrawal symptoms and hope I can get back in the swing of things soon.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am happy to read that Hannah is doing so well.

Oh, I know what you mean about the dips and holes in the yard, I am having the same problem. Last week Toby stumbled and is limping on and off on his right front leg, the vet wants him to stay on Rimadyl twice daily for a little while longer. 

Anyway, way to go Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> I am happy to read that Hannah is doing so well.
> 
> Oh, I know what you mean about the dips and holes in the yard, I am having the same problem. Last week Toby stumbled and is limping on and off on his right front leg, the vet wants him to stay on Rimadyl twice daily for a little while longer.
> 
> Anyway, way to go Hannah!!


These holes! We're on the mountain and between the chipmunks, snakes, rocks, and underground streams those holes just pop open overnight. Truthfully, I usually stumble in them instead of Hannah  - - I always think that someone operating a satellite focuses on our yard to see how many times I might stumble or fall down while working in the yard 

I hope the Rimadyl gives Toby some relief. :crossfing


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update! That's really great news that Hannah's leg is recovering so well 
She's a very special girl, go Hannah!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

We are in the country and have a mole problem, besides the squirrels, chipmunks etc. digging up the place. So, I perfectly understand. I am glad you are taking the proper precautions to keep Hannah from running and getting hurt. 
Thank you, yes, the Rimadyl is helping somewhat, but does not take care fully of the limping. If it does not improve, might just have to take him back to the vet. He is such a clumsy boy these days.
And you be careful out there in the mountains as well!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*and before I could thank him again, he thanked me for taking good care of her and added that "she's got a lot of life left in her" which made me almost start crying.

*That is AWESOME news!! I don't blame you for crying! Such a wonderful thing to celebrate!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so happy about Hannah's continued good health. You go girl!! Carpe Diem


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hannah - You go girl!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Hannah's recovery is so successful. Sending hugs and love your way sweet Hannah girl.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Way to go Hannah ......what a great report


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hubbub said:


> and before I could thank him again, he thanked me for taking good care of her and added that "_she's got a lot of life left in her_" which made me almost start crying.


that brought a smile to my face and a tear to my eye.
Hooray for Hannah and her lovely vet and her lovely Mama.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Hannah. Hope you're having a ball, Cuz

- Andy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah*

Hannah

Hope you are having some fun!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi everyone! Thank you for the continued good wishes for Hannah.  During the last week Hannah has been "off" - lots of sleeping, not much interest in visiting with friends (including one of her favorite humans), etc. 

Her allergies have kicked up a notch and then I suspected she'd developed a UTI. Unfortunately I was right, but fortunately, I noticed it before the long weekend and she just started antibiotics which will hopefully bring her some relief. 

We wish you all a good weekend!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that Hannah is not feeling too good. I hope she gets over her UTI and allergies fast. Wishing the pretty girl a speedy recovery and all of you a good weekend, also.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hannah,

Have a restful and recuperating long weekend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah*

Hannah

Hope you get much better over the weekend!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's Hannah doing after her long recuperative weekend?

Andy sends his best regards and hopes Hannah is chillin' like a princess (he's snoozing in front of a fan himself as I type)


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just saw this now, and i'm happy that sweet Hannah has recovered from her surgery. She is beautiful and is a fighter. She is in my thoughts.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the continued thoughts and well wishes 



dborgers said:


> How's Hannah doing after her long recuperative weekend?
> 
> Andy sends his best regards and hopes Hannah is chillin' like a princess (he's snoozing in front of a fan himself as I type)


Hannah started improving yesterday - thankfully! The meds have improved things and we aren't running her out to the bathroom so often.  She's been eager to play with her toys, has a brighter look about her, and is back on alert status during the early morning hours. Even though being startled awake at 2 am by her barking isn't my favorite thing, I'm happy she feels well enjoy to be back on patrol. 

Hannah relaxed at home for the long weekend. Chillin' is an understatement - the a/c is *still* churning; so much so, that the cat has decided he'd rather be on the screen porch (even during thunderstorms) than have to bulk up his fur coat to be comfortable inside. :doh: But, it's that or have her panting and salivating, which aggravates the lip fold infection - so, we just bundle up!

Hannah's jealous of Andy's swimming adventures!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How small things can make us happy, even barking at 2 am. I am glad sweet Hannah is doing so well. Sending hugs and belly rubs to Hannah, if she doesn't mind.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very glad to ready that your girl is doing better. Keeping her in our thoughts that she continues to get better!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Hannah and Hubbub. Just giving a shout out to you two. Have fun


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hannah relaxed at home for the long weekend. Chillin' is an understatement - the a/c is *still* churning; so much so, that the cat has decided he'd rather be on the screen porch (even during thunderstorms) than have to bulk up his fur coat to be comfortable inside''. 

Hubbub I'm so glad that Hannah is feeling better. That's a funny story about your cat. Hugs to sweet Hannah from Buddy and me


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great to read about Hannah being back on patrol. Good girl, Hannah!

You don't have to be jealous of swimming. Won't be long before you can go yourself. You just keep getting better and better. We're so glad to read about your fantastic recovery


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that Hannah is feeling better and was back on alert patrol over the weekend


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi everyone! Hannah has appreciated all the belly rubs and good wishes 

Her leg is still doing pretty well, although she's not keen to use it while climbing stairs - she opts to bunny hop them instead. The surgeon had said it would take about 3 more months to rebuild that muscle and for the bone to be back to normal, so I'm *trying* not to fret about it too much. 

I wanted to mention here, although I'll also post in her "grab bag" thread. We had her recheck with the teaching hospital. 

The good news: Her chest x-rays look the same as they did 6 months ago (we skipped the last check 3 months ago due to the fact that she was just 6 weeks post-op from the TPLO) and her abdominal ultrasound looked the same too! And her blood work (CBC) looks good too  Hooray!! 

The bad news: She still has bacteria in her urine (they drew it from bladder), so we're waiting for the sensitivity culture to get her on another antibiotic. Also - I hadn't said anything yet because my heart dropped when it happened, but I found a new mass on the back of her neck. They aspirated it and it is malignant. We'll be headed back next week to have it removed by the oncology surgeon. I would say, "Boooo" - but, I'm grateful they had an appt next week (they only had 1 left) also, it's about 1.5 cm, and the Dr today said it was good that it's small and it's operable. So, I'm going to bring on the positive attitude AND keep my fingers crossed for clean margins :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

My heart dropped too as I read your post. I'm so relieved that you have an appt so quickly. Fingers, toes and paws crossed in our hone too for clean margins for Hannah. Your Dr. knows best and he sounds very positive so that's good to hear. We will have sweet Hannah in our thoughts


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping your sweet Hannah in our thoughts and prayers. You're such a wonderful Mommy for finding it while it is small. I know that will make a big difference!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, man. Like Rosanna Rosannadanna used to say "If it isn't one thing it's another". Darnit. Sorry to hear about the mass. Sounds like it's small and can be rid of (margins included) pretty easily. Man, you two have really been through it. Let's hope after this nothing else pops up.

BTW, I still use a towel under Andy's belly going up longer flights of stairs and take 20-30 lbs of the weight for him. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I'd hate for him to hurt the ACL he didn't injure earlier this year.

We'll send loads of positive vibes down your way


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, poor Hannah and you. Keeping you guys in my prayers and thoughts for the removal surgery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Hi everyone! Hannah has appreciated all the belly rubs and good wishes
> 
> Her leg is still doing pretty well, although she's not keen to use it while climbing stairs - she opts to bunny hop them instead. The surgeon had said it would take about 3 more months to rebuild that muscle and for the bone to be back to normal, so I'm *trying* not to fret about it too much.
> 
> ...


Praying for our sweet little Hannah! She sure is a trooper.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, I am sorry to hear that Hannah has a mass and has to have surgery again. 
Lil' Hannah is in my thoughts, sending positive vibes. 
Hugs to Hannah, get well soon!


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Wishing for all the best for you all and get well soon - and thanks so much for your contributions to the forum - I've found your threads very helpful!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry hannah has to go in for more surgery.
I'll keep her sweet self in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive vibes and prayers for upcoming surgery. Stay positive as much as you can. Hugs to sweet Hannah.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor Hannah. I don't know how the two of you can take much more of this, but I do know that great love is a source of great strength and courage. It's great that the new mass is operable and that the surgery will be soon.

Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry to flood multiple threads. I'll post future updates regarding the UTI and new mass in Hannah's "grab bag" thread. 

Here's the latest.

ETA - I'll update the grab bag thread on Wednesday.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You'll let us know what happens when you see the onco surgeon Wednesday?

You are the most amazing mom


----------

